# New home urgently needed



## Eutalli (Sep 2, 2011)

Please help me to find a loving pet-free home for my 2 cats. They are both 2 years old and have been together since they were 14 weeks.
Taj is a male Bengal cross who is very loving with people and a proper lap cat. 
Tia is a femal Abysinnian cross who is also very affectionate and loves to cuddle up beside you

Both are litter trained and are not destructive in the home. They need to go to a house that has no other pets as they really do not get on with other animals.
They have both been neutered/spayed. Boosters due May 2013.
They will come with a carry case each, some toys and a bed.

Please contact Kellie Cross on 07725 513277.


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are you getting rid of them?
PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do not seperate them.
Leaving you will & their home will be bad enough without them losing each other.


----------



## Eutalli (Sep 2, 2011)

i am not seperating Taj and Tia... ?
They are both to be rehomed together. I would never agree for only 1 of them to be taken as they have been together since 14 weeks old.
I purchased a Bengal a year ago, Suli. I got Taj and Tia to keep him company, but Taj and Tia clearly do not get on well with other animals as Tia is constantly running away from suli and hisses and growls at him. Taj bullies him constantly, and it is now at the point where i am feeding and playing with them in seperate rooms.
I have tried all the trcks and nothing works to get all 3 to get on. the problem is just getting worse and escalating. it is not fair on the cats for them to continue living in this way.
Taj and Tia must be taken together, as a pair, and by someone who has NO other pets.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww, such a shame, they are beautiful cats. What area are you in? Not that I would be able to have them myself with my menagerie but I may know someone...


----------



## Eutalli (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiya,
I had someone come to see them today and she is coming back tonight to pick them up.


----------

